
Israeli Singer Publishes a Song In Hebrew — and Perl - TranceMan
http://computerengineer.co.il/
======
danvideo
this is fantastic, it's a metaphorical-ish translation from Hebrew into
perl... would want to see something like this in English as well

------
dirkk0
very JoCo-like! Awesome!

